# China towns of the world



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Post your city's China town here. 


*China town, Vancouver*


Chinatown in Vancouver, British Columbia is Canada's largest Chinatown. Centred on Pender Street, it is surrounded by Gastown and the Downtown Financial and Central Business Districts to the west, the Downtown Eastside to the north, the remnant of old Japantown to the northeast, and the residential neighbourhood of Strathcona to the east. The approximate street borders of Chinatown's official area as designated by the City of Vancouver are the alley between Pender Street and Hastings, Georgia, Gore, and Taylor Streets, although its unofficial boundaries extend well into the rest of the Downtown Eastside. Main, Pender, and Keefer Streets are the principal areas of commercial activity.

Chinatown remains a popular tourist attraction, and is one of the largest historic Chinatowns in North America. However, it went into decline as newer members of Vancouver's Cantonese Chinese community dispersed to other areas of the metropolis. It has been more recently overshadowed by the newer Chinese immigrant business district along No. 3 Road in the Vancouver suburb of Richmond, which had been an Anglo-Saxon bastion until the 1980s. Many affluent Hong Kong and Taiwanese immigrants have moved there since the late 1980s, coinciding with the increase of Chinese-ethnic retail and restaurants in that area. This new area is designated the "Golden Village" by the City of Richmond, which met resistance to the proposed renaming of the area to "Chinatown" both from merchants in Vancouver's Chinatown and also from non-Chinese residents and merchants in Richmond itself.

Chinatown was once known for its neon signs but like the rest of the city lost many of the spectacular signs to changing times and a new sign bylaw passed in 1974. The last of these was the Ho Ho sign (which showed a rice bowl and chop sticks) which was removed in 1997. Ongoing efforts at revitalization include efforts by the business community to improve safety by hiring private security; looking at new marketing promotions and introducing residential units into the neighbourhood by restoring and renovating some of the heritage buildings. Current focus is on the restoration and adaptive reuse of the distinctive Association buildings.

Due to the large ethnic Chinese presence in Vancouver—especially represented by multi-generation Chinese Canadians and first-generation immigrants from Hong Kong—the city has been referred to as "Hongcouver".

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinatown,_Vancouver




chinatown_21004 by Harrison Ha, on Flickr


China Gate in Vancouver's China Town by Bods, on Flickr


P5060064 A Saguaro in Vancouver China Town by bearfun, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

more vancouver



China Town by мαяιяѕ, on Flickr


Happy New Year  by BCOL CCCP, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jt_lam/3381000956/sizes/z/in/photostream/


dancers-1 by gdraskoy, on Flickr


giant ~ óriás by gdraskoy, on Flickr


CHINA TOWN by vermillion$baby, on Flickr


girls with flowers by gdraskoy, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/francisgarrucho/5283918672/sizes/z/in/photostream/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*San Francisco*


San Francisco's Chinatown is the oldest Chinatown in North America and the largest Chinese community outside Asia. Since its establishment in the 1840s, it has been highly important and influential in the history and culture of ethnic Chinese immigrants to the United States and North America. 

Chinatown is an active enclave that continues to retain its own customs, languages, places of worship, social clubs, and identity. Popularly known as a "city-within-a-city", it has developed its own government, traditions, over 300 restaurants, and as many shops. 

There are two hospitals, numerous parks and squares, a post office, and other infrastructure. Visitors can easily become immersed in a microcosmic Asian world, filled with herbal shops, temples, pagoda roofs and dragon parades. 

In addition to it being a starting point and home for thousands of Chinese immigrants, it is also a major tourist attraction — drawing more visitors annually to the neighborhood than the Golden Gate Bridge.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinatown,_San_Francisco




San Fransico China Town 001 by d-russell4213, on Flickr


PA060398 by mr.patrick, on Flickr


PA060400 by mr.patrick, on Flickr


IMG_0709.CR2 by utahman.brian, on Flickr


IMG_0706.CR2 by utahman.brian, on Flickr


IMG_0703.CR2 by utahman.brian, on Flickr


IMG_0704.CR2 by utahman.brian, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

more San Francisco


China Town, San Francisco by Aninda G, on Flickr


China Town, San Francisco by Aninda G, on Flickr


China Town, San Francisco by genova., on Flickr


San Francisco - China Town by San Diego Shooter, on Flickr


Peking Bazaar by San Diego Shooter, on Flickr


San Francisco China Town by chartizmus, on Flickr


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

Antwerp
It's the only "recognised" China Town in Belgium...









http://www.dewereldmorgen.be/sites/default/files/2010/09/30/p9296083_resize.jpg









http://noordlink.files.wordpress.com/2010/09/antwerpenpagodepoort.jpg









http://images.mds.prd.skynet.be/NewsFolder/original/SKY20080812112940CV.jpg









http://s2.gva.be/ahimgpath/assets_i...natown-in-antwerpen-video-id1459092-460x0.jpg










During opening of the gate  









http://www.tith-ngaw.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/100_4258-WM.jpg









http://www.tith-ngaw.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/100_4214-WM.jpg



too bad it aint so impressive as the pictures in the previous posts..


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ cute little china town.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

I like this thread...very nice pics.:cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Seattle*

The Chinatown-International District of Seattle, Washington (also known by its component names or simply as the I.D.) is an ethnic enclave neighborhood and is the center of Seattle's Asian American community. The neighborhood is multiethnic, consisting mainly of people who are of Chinese, Japanese, and Filipino ethnicity. There are also significant populations of people who are of Vietnamese, Korean, Thai, Laotian, Cambodian, and Pacific Islander descent, as well as other communities.










http://www.flickr.com/photos/sonams_memories/6326202667/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6262570108/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Seattle_China_Gate.jpg









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Uwajimaya_in_Seattle.jpg


China Town by vanessa_maanao, on Flickr


Dragon by s.parias, on Flickr


Untitled by zlatkarp, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/isaiah12-2/528183384/sizes/z/in/photostream/


Dinner in Seattle with Vic and Brad by sarawestermark, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*London*


You can discover the Chinatown area of London close to Leicester Square, west of the Charing Cross Road and mainly concentrated around Gerrard Street and Lisle street. You are reminded by the Pagoda arches as you enter the area.

Chinatown's origins date back to the late 18th century when the first Chinese settled in London , having been employed on ships owned by the East India Company. Initially a small community was established around the docks at Limehouse. Following the destruction of the Limehouse area by World War II bombers, the Chinese community migrated to its present location attracted by the low Soho property prices.

A more romanticised theory as to the roots of Chinatown relates to six pages brought back from China following a visit by by Queen Victoria. These are also attributed with starting a community at Limehouse. Perhaps both stories are true.

The establishment of Chinatown was assisted by British soldiers who had returned from the war in the Far East with a new found appetite for Chinese cuisine. Chinatown has been further transformed into a major tourist attraction by pedestrianising Gerrard Street and installing Chinese style street furniture, including the area's unique pagoda style telephone boxes.

Furthermore following the handover of Hong Kong to Communist China, this vibrant part of town has further expanded with a fresh wave of immigrants having now settled here. The area is now packed with Cantonese and Szechuan restaurants, plus a growing number of supermarkets specialising in exotic cooking ingredients.

Visiting Chinatown in late January will give you the chance to see the Chinese New Year celebrations with traditional dancing dragons and parties in the streets.
http://www.places-to-go.org.uk/chinatown.htm



Chinese New Year in London's Chinatown by rcolonna, on Flickr


Gated entrance to London's Chinatown Gerrard street by hethelred, on Flickr


London's Chinatown by tualpi, on Flickr


London's Chinatown by Black_Hat, on Flickr


London's Chinatown by K's page, on Flickr


London's Chinatown by orangejack, on Flickr


London's chinatown by Torzka, on Flickr


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

Vanouver and San Franciscos Chinatown feels authentic. London and New Yorks Chinatowns suffer from architecture atypicalof Chinese cities.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Singapore



Singapore Buddha Tooth Relic Temple: BUDDHA in the CITY : by Kenny Teo (zoompict), on Flickr


Life @ Singapore's China Town - Abuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. by Ragstatic, on Flickr


532 Chinatown by Souvik_Prometure, on Flickr


A Wider View from the [email protected] in Vertorama – Singapore by williamcho, on Flickr


Life @ Singapore's China Town - Abuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. by Ragstatic, on Flickr


Chinese New Year in Chinatown, Singapore by williamcho, on Flickr


Streets of Chinatown, Singapore by Olegna.NET, on Flickr


Chinatown Shop Examination 4 by Jon Siegel, on Flickr


Edge of Chinatown by Jon Siegel, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Yokohama, Japan


Chinise New Year Parade in Yokohama China town 2012 by blue2342_2nd, on Flickr


Chinise New Year Parade in Yokohama China town 2012 by blue2342_2nd, on Flickr


Chinise New Year Parade in Yokohama China town 2012 by blue2342_2nd, on Flickr


Chinise New Year Parade in Yokohama China town 2012 by blue2342_2nd, on Flickr


DSCF2754 hdr crossed お台場小香港 by ۞ hinjuku, on Flickr


DSCF2734 by ۞ hinjuku, on Flickr


China town Yokohama by lopesFamily, on Flickr


China town Yokohama by lopesFamily, on Flickr


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

Fain thread 

Largest China town in SE Europe under construction 16 km northeast from Bucharest, right between fort 6 and battery 6-7 of the belt of fortifications around Bucharest. The project include housing, green spaces, alleys, school/s, kindergarten/s, shops, restaurants, stores...

Romania is the second (only to China) country which has a chinese gate of this size (gate brought from China) :tongue4:








source





Romanian-Chinese "cultural encounter":








source

More pictures when they finish the project.


----------



## Venantio (Nov 5, 2007)

Is there a Chinatown in China?


----------



## 24days (Sep 17, 2010)

Is there a Canadian-town in Canada ? :lol:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The china town gate in Romania looks impressive!






Los Angeles China town


Oscar night in Chinatown by Neil Kremer, on Flickr


Freaky Friday by T Hoffarth, on Flickr


chinatown-land by 7-how-7, on Flickr


Untitled by Kristina ., on Flickr


Entrance to Chinatown, Los Angeles by ozfan22, on Flickr


Into Pain Tattoo by ozfan22, on Flickr


China Town by sicoactiva, on Flickr


Falling In Love by prayitno, on Flickr


One Sunday Afternoon by prayitno, on Flickr


Dr. Sun Yat Sen by prayitno, on Flickr


LA China Town by prayitno, on Flickr


LA China Town by prayitno, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing thread thanks man


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Toronto




Busy night in China Town by Kiril Strax, on Flickr


Dundas Street West by ash2276, on Flickr


Fruits from Toronto's China Town by emma lagunday, on Flickr


Let the meat hang by www.thousandflavors.com, on Flickr


China Town lights by tracer.ca, on Flickr


China Town = Window meat by David's digits, on Flickr


DSC_3469manr suite rooftop by defkreationz, on Flickr


China Town by Horacio A Coronel, on Flickr


China Town - Toronto by MichaelMatischuk, on Flickr


China Town in Toronto by Jackie Kever, on Flickr


China Town in Toronto by Jackie Kever, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Bangkok




IMG_0429 by simplethrill, on Flickr


IMG_0362 by simplethrill, on Flickr


IMG_0425 by simplethrill, on Flickr


IMG_0438 by simplethrill, on Flickr


IMG_0337 by simplethrill, on Flickr


IMG_0408 by simplethrill, on Flickr


IMG_0329 by simplethrill, on Flickr


IMG_0388 by simplethrill, on Flickr


IMG_0363 by simplethrill, on Flickr


Monzon @China Town - Bangkok by Dinamitta, on Flickr


Post-Wedding Session at China Town in Bangkok Thailand | Bangkok Wedding Photographer by NET-Photography | Thailand Pro Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Edmonton, Alberta, Canada





One of the gates to China Town by fαяfuℓfεяиїε, on Flickr


China Town by Stella Blu, on Flickr


Year of the Tiger by Stella Blu, on Flickr


Under the Hood by oudzo, on Flickr


Buddhas and Shrine, Ultimate Gift Shop, China Town by PinkMoose, on Flickr


Chinese Lantern by brentus69, on Flickr


Waiting in China Town, Edmonton by JMaley2010, on Flickr


China Town by czarnicholas, on Flickr


China town in edmonton by pkoster48, on Flickr


Edmonton China Town by slow.slow.pig, on Flickr


----------

